# Festes Table Layout im Firefox



## deusfalsus (28. März 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich habe die Zellen einer Tabelle mit festen Größen definiert.
Um diese Größen auch durchzusetzen habe ich in der css-Datei folgenden Eintrag gesetzt:

```
div#LSTableContentDiv table{
  table-layout:               fixed; 
}
```
Im IE funktioniert das - im FF nicht. Was kann ich tun.
Der Effekt ist denkbar ungünstig, wie man sieht, wenn man den diesen link mal in IE und FF betrachtet und vergleicht.


----------



## muhkuh (28. März 2007)

Ich hab mal fix in eine Referenz geguckt und was dazu gefunden  http://www.css4you.de/table-layout.html


----------



## deusfalsus (28. März 2007)

Da steht genau das, was ich gemacht habe, und dass es mit Firefox nicht funktioniert, was ich ja auch schon geschrieben habe.
Deine Antwort ist also leider ziemlich nutzlos, wenn nicht gar überflüssig.


----------



## hela (28. März 2007)

Hallo deusfalsus,

das Problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen: Wenn du für den Tabellenheader und für den Tabellenbody separate Tabellen verwendest, dann passen sie im Firefox (abhängig vom Tabelleninhalt) nie so richtig aufeinander. Ich habe das Problem gelöst, indem ich für die Mozilla-Browser eine andere Methode (wird hier beschrieben) angewendet habe. Voraussetzung dafür ist allerdings, dass du serverseitig z.B. mit PHP die Browser selektieren kannst.

Übrigens: Hast du deine Seite schon mal in der Druckvorschau angesehen?


----------

